
Man Arrested for Leaving Food and Water for Migrants in Arizona Desert - _bxg1
https://www.npr.org/2019/05/28/725716169/extending-zero-tolerance-to-people-who-help-migrants-along-the-border
======
hprotagonist
This has an old, ugly history. We are pretty much exactly recapitulating
actions taken against religious leaders who were doing these things in the
early 80s, and who were prosecuted under Reagan. They won by losing, then.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanctuary_movement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanctuary_movement)

------
_bxg1
Donation page:

[http://forms.nomoredeaths.org/drop-the-charges-against-dr-
sc...](http://forms.nomoredeaths.org/drop-the-charges-against-dr-scott-
warren/)

------
DanBC
I found this radio documentary about _The Missing Migrants Project_
interesting.
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01v5sq8](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01v5sq8)

> In Pima County, Tucson, anthropologist Robin Reineke works on identifying
> the deceased, piecing together clues found among the personal effects found
> on the decomposed bodies found in the desert. Her goal is to trace the dead
> migrant's family to inform them of their relative’s fate, and ultimately
> return the body home for burial.

------
taylodl
Some communities have made it a crime to feed homeless people. I like the
angle of "sincere religious beliefs" \- I think the Religious Right have no
idea of the scope of the can of worms they've opened with that clause. Talk
about your unintended consequences...

~~~
hprotagonist
[https://www.cnn.com/2014/11/04/justice/florida-feeding-
homel...](https://www.cnn.com/2014/11/04/justice/florida-feeding-homeless-
charges/index.html)

The game of nonviolent civil disobedience becomes "make the government arrest
people who obviously shouldn't be arrested for doing things that nobody should
be arrested for, and make them do it on the national news, over and over until
this changes"

90 year old vets, priests, monks, nuns, rabbis, imams, children, mothers with
babies. The more dignified-looking and able to remain composed under pressure,
the better.

Nothing in US law specifically prevents the FBI from dragging sanctuary
claimants out of church basements. It happened, in Vietnam protests. It proved
to be counterprodutive because it was so obviously immoral and it was done
with a news team on the premises.

------
_bxg1
Not sure why this got flagged. It's not directly political, it's a human
rights issue.

~~~
Gibbon1
Oh you know exactly why this got flagged.

~~~
ASalazarMX
I'm not sure about why either. It did occur to me that it could be
racism/nationalism, but I'm not used to see that here, so I dismissed it and
kept wondering why.

------
rwoodley
What's wrong with this government? The policy in these cases amounts to this:
'We will kill illegal immigrants'.

------
umeshunni
Aiding and abetting criminals is a crime. Whodathunk?

~~~
hprotagonist
Seeking asylum is not a criminal act, and is protected by federal and
international law.

~~~
umeshunni
2 million people running across the border each year aren't 'asylum seekers'
\- it is mass illegal economic migration.

~~~
hprotagonist
Nope! The number of economic-driven migrants on the southern border of the
united states has been falling for years, and is at a low point right now.

I have neither reason, legal authority, nor moral authority to _a priori_
doubt the legitimacy of asylum claims, and neither do you.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2019/01/17/falli...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/stuartanderson/2019/01/17/falling-
illegal-immigration-numbers-confirm-no-border-crisis/)

[http://www.scielo.org.mx/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S...](http://www.scielo.org.mx/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S1870-75992016000200065)

[http://theconversation.com/todays-us-mexico-border-crisis-
in...](http://theconversation.com/todays-us-mexico-border-crisis-
in-6-charts-98922)

~~~
umeshunni
Legitimate asylum seekers can seek asylum at the border. They do not need to
run across the border, unless they actually have no valid claim for asylum and
are simply jumping the border.

You see, as a legal immigrant who was stuck in the dreaded green card queue
for years and many of whose family are still stuck in that queue because

(a) the immigration system is overwhelmed by illegals and (b) because there is
political lack of will to fix legal immigration

I do have a vested interest and authority to complain about illegals.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Legitimate asylum seekers can seek asylum at the border.

Not when the executive directs that they be prevented from doing so, even to
the extent of closing border crossings and launching cross border armed
attacks to prevent it.

The “crisis at the border” is deliberately and unsubtly manufactured to sell
the response.

> the immigration system is overwhelmed by illegals

No, it's not. Both because the systems legal immigrants use don't deal with
illegals and vice versa, so that simply doesn't happen in any cased because
illegal immigration has been dropping for a long time to the point where there
is no longer even a net inflow.

> because there is political lack of will to fix legal immigration

That's not really an accurate statement. Portraying the problem as lack of
will suggests that there is a broad consensus on what it means to “fix legal
immigration” but people are just afraid to stand up and vote for it, while the
truth is pretty much the opposite: plenty of people are willing to stand up
and vote for things that are (in the view of particular factions) “fixig legal
immigration”, but there is no consensus on which of the mutually incompatible
fixes to adopt, because people have diametrically opposed view of what the
problem with legal immigration is and what the goals are any fix should
address (and that's even before disagreements on approaches between people
sharing the same view of the problem/goals.)

> I do have a vested interest

Perhaps, but clearly not much _understanding_ , and

> and authority

Beyond the universal “authority” inherent in free speech, no.

------
lykr0n
>harboring, sheltering

Harboring someone who is actively breaking the law doesn't seem that
controversial.

> leaving food and water

Littering and providing assistance to someone breaking the law.

~~~
eesmith
There's legal, and there's moral.

It was illegal to harbor fugitive slaves.

It was moral to break that law.

If you think the issue is that clear-cut, you end up on the side of slavers.

~~~
umeshunni
It cuts both ways -

It's illegal to harbor rapists, murderers, drug smugglers and sex traffickers.

If you think that's legal, you're on the side of rapists, murderers, drug
smugglers and sex traffickers.

~~~
scarface74
Well, up until the 60s, it was also illegal to marry outside your race in some
states. So should someone have been arrested if They let an interracial couple
live with them? If you think this attitude is old - according to one survey,
20% of all conservative Christians in Alabama still think interracial marriage
is a sin.

